# Where to Live on the Costa Blanca



## Bernie757

Hi all, I’m a newbie but have been following the forums for a few weeks.

I’m looking to move to Spain in the near future, but am unsure of where to move to.

I am 55 years old, male, single, retired with a good pension and I am not looking for work in Spain. I would like to live in a local community but with access to an expat community. My partner passed away last year, so the ability to mix with fellow brits would be welcome. I speak a little Spanish and am looking at improving this. I would be living all year round, so anywhere that closes up for the winter (certain urbanisations???) would probably not be suitable.

I am looking at somewhere within striking distance of Alicante airport (for friends and relatives to travel) and no more than about 30 minutes from the coast. 

I am open to suggestions for suitable places. My preferred choice at present is North of Alicante, including towns such as: Benitachell, Benissa, Gata de Gorgos, Pedreguer, Javea and Denia.

It is my intention to come out in the next month or two to have a better look around. I would appreciate any views on the suitability of any of the above – or any other locations – to help narrow down my list before I come.

Thanks very much



Bernie757


----------



## VFR

Bernie757 said:


> Hi all, I’m a newbie but have been following the forums for a few weeks.
> 
> I’m looking to move to Spain in the near future, but am unsure of where to move to.
> 
> I am 55 years old, male, single, retired with a good pension and I am not looking for work in Spain. I would like to live in a local community but with access to an expat community. My partner passed away last year, so the ability to mix with fellow brits would be welcome. I speak a little Spanish and am looking at improving this. I would be living all year round, so anywhere that closes up for the winter (certain urbanisations???) would probably not be suitable.
> 
> I am looking at somewhere within striking distance of Alicante airport (for friends and relatives to travel) and no more than about 30 minutes from the coast.
> 
> I am open to suggestions for suitable places. My preferred choice at present is North of Alicante, including towns such as: Benitachell, Benissa, Gata de Gorgos, Pedreguer, Javea and Denia.
> 
> It is my intention to come out in the next month or two to have a better look around. I would appreciate any views on the suitability of any of the above – or any other locations – to help narrow down my list before I come.
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie757


Hi Bernie.
Xabia is quite a nice place & a good mix of Brits live there.

Work ?, well that is a can of worms.


----------



## xabiaxica

playamonte said:


> Hi Bernie.
> Xabia is quite a nice place & a good mix of Brits live there.
> 
> Work ?, well that is a can of worms.


yep - Jávea/Xàbia is great

a good mix of nationalities & ages - lots of clubs (especially Brit ones) - and it doesn't shut down completely in the winter


----------



## djfwells

Worth having a sniff around the Jalon and Orba Valleys aswell. Only a little bit more inland, but still within your 30 min limit to the Beaches.


----------



## 90199

djfwells said:


> Worth having a sniff around the Jalon and Orba Valleys aswell. Only a little bit more inland, but still within your 30 min limit to the Beaches.


And very beautiful!

Have a look at Moraira, my old fellow lived there and liked it very much,

Hepa


----------



## DunWorkin

You might like to look at El Campello where we live. 

It is a good mix of a Spanish town with some expat activities. Together with San Juan, it has a wonderful beach. Lots of people from Madrid have holiday homes here.

There are a few English bars/restaurants that have activities like quiz nights.

We are about 30 minutes from Alicante and the airport and near the A7 for travelling further. We are about 20 minutes from Benidorm.


----------



## Bernie757

*Thanks for replies*

Many thanks for replies.......keep them coming.

Looks like I'm going to be giving my Spanish maps a bashing to find these places.


----------

